

VoFi Is Coming - Are You Ready? - rgeorge28
http://www.technewsworld.com/story/VoFi-Is-Coming---Are-You-Ready-69212.html

======
JacobAldridge
How come Wireless Voice is Vo-Fi and not Wi-Vo? I can see the connection
between Hi-Fi, which went wireless and becomes Wi-Fi, so why do we lose the
Wi(reless) now?

